# fremdes WLan



## Bekloppt (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo.

Ich habe hier gerade ein WLAN installiert. Ein WLAN-Router, der mit einem PC per Kabel verbunden ist und zwei PCs mit WLAN-Karte.
Alles klappt soweit hervorragend.

Interessanterweise wird mir neben meinem eigenen Netzwerk aber stets auch noch ein anderes WLAN angezeigt, zu dem ich eine Verbindung aufbauen kann. Durch abschalten des Routers konnte ich ausschliessen, dass es meines ist. 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass irgendein Nachbar ebenfalls ein WLAN betreibt und den Zugang nicht oder nur unzureichend begrenzt. 
Da es sich bei dem Fremd-Netz um ein deutlich schnelleres Netzwerk handelt mit deutlich schnellerer www-Anbindung komme ich jetzt schon ab und an auf die Idee dieses Netzwerk für größere Downloads zu nutzen.
Meine Frage hierzu :  Wie kann ich herausfinden, wem das Netzwerk gehört (Netzwerkumgebung zeigt bisher nur meinen Rechner an) damit ich der entsprechenden Person einen Hinweis auf seine Sicherheitslücke geben kann ?

Grüße

Bekloppt


----------



## Stibie (11. Mai 2004)

Du müsstest ja jetzt auch die Computer, die an dieses Netzwerk angeschlossen sind, unter Netzwerkumgebung sehen...guck mal, ob freigaben vorhnanden sind...auf jeden Fall musste gucken, welche IP der Comuter hat!

Dann kannste entweder nen net send machen an die IP oder du machst ein Text-dokument,  und packst ihm das auf den Desktop (fänd ich noch am Coolsten...denn wer weis, vllt haste ja Schreibrechte auf C: ) ;-)


----------



## Tim C. (11. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Stibie _
> *Du müsstest ja jetzt auch die Computer, die an dieses Netzwerk angeschlossen sind*


Aha, müsste er das? Ich denke es gibt genug Situationen unter denen das nicht der Fall ist .
Je nachdem wie dicht dein Wohnumfeld besiedelt ist, einfach mal rumfragen. Ansonsten die IP-Range durchpingen und gucken ob und wenn ja welche IPs reagieren. Auf diese (wie schon angesprochen) net send testen (wobei selbst die meisten Win2000 und XP Rechner den Nachrichtendienst ja mittlerweile deaktiviert haben) und dann halt nochmal über die IP explizit nach Freigaben suchen.


----------



## fluessig (11. Mai 2004)

Praktisch wäre da ein Laptop mit WLAN, dann könntest du ein wenig durch die  Nachbarschaft laufen und sehen in welcher Richtung das WLAN liegt.


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (11. Mai 2004)

Zu dem Thema _"Du müsstest ja jetzt auch die Computer, die an dieses Netzwerk angeschlossen sind, unter Netzwerkumgebung sehen"_ möchte ich noch folgendes hínzufügen. Tim hat bereits erwähnt, dass sich die Computer in einem anderen Adressbereich befinden könnten. Zudem kann es aber auch sein, dass diese Computer keinen SMB Dienst anbieten. Zum Beispiel Computer mit Linux Betriebssystem auf denen kein Samba installiert ist.

Wie kannst du herausfinden, wem das Netzwerk gehört:

Kurz gesagt: Auf legalem Weg gar nicht. 

Wenn du aber weißt was du tust, dann kannst du via ARP Scan (oder ARP Storm) die angeschloßenen Computer ermitteln. Anhand der Adressen wirst du relativ schnell den Server ausfindig machen, der als Gateway fungiert. Es gibt eine Methode die sich "Man In The Middle" oder auch "TCP Hijacking" nennt. Dabei greifst du TCP/IP Pakete ab, veränderst den TCP Header und fügst das veränderte Paket wieder in den Datenstrom ein. Dadurch ist es dir möglich Pakete die von einer auf TCP basierenden Anwendung verschickt werden (z.B. Email Clients) abzufangen und auszulesen. Selbst in geswitchten Netzwerken. (vgl. ARP Spoofing).

Anhand des E-Mail Abesnders oder des Namens im Email Body wirst du schnell den Besitzer oder einen der Nutzer dieses Netzwerkes ausfindig machen können.

Allerdings möchte ich dich noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass dieses Verfahren *nicht* legal ist und von dir nicht verwendet werden sollte.
(aus gleichen Gründen gehe ich auch nicht näher darauf ein, wie du das genau zu bewerkstelligen hast)

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Tim C. (11. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Daniel Bernhardt _
> *Zudem kann es aber auch sein, dass diese Computer keinen SMB Dienst anbieten. Zum Beispiel Computer mit Linux Betriebssystem auf denen kein Samba installiert ist.*


Danke Daniel, darauf wollte ich hinaus, konnte es aber nicht in so schöne Worte packen.


----------



## Stibie (11. Mai 2004)

Okay...gebe mich geschlagen....


Mach nen  Flatping auf den Accespoint, stell dich auf den Balkon...wer dann schreit, dass sein Netz total ausgelastet, da gehste dann mal hin! ;-)
Kann man nen Accespoint eigentlich flooden?


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (12. Mai 2004)

> Kann man nen Accespoint eigentlich flooden?


Ja kann man.


----------

